# Poodle puppy mismark colours



## PeachYogurt (2 mo ago)

Hi, I am looking to getting a standard poodle, hopefully sometime this month, and have questions about colours as poodles begin to clear.

My sister, says that you cant really determine the colour that a puppy will be, and basing it off the parents colour wouldn’t be wise because it can be different,

After finding this site and looking on here, it seems to be a few ways that you can have somewhat of a choice without being completely in the dark. I won’t be able to see my pup in person because it’ll be transported cross cross county so I want make the best choice possible before a purchase is it.

That being said, the puppy I have been looking at is brown with white back toes. Another one that I thought about was black with white chest , and some white fur on the lips and nose.

To me, one parent looks cream, perhaps a two toned cream and the other looks like possibly a cafe au lait? Looks like brown with dark brown scattered all over. The entire little has mismarks.

How do these mismarks change over time? I ultimately a chocolate dog , and will also take a blue dog. Will a black puppy with white mismarks have a possibly of turning blue? What does a brown dog need to stay brown?

I have pictures of their parents if needed


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Mismarks are genetically unrelated to color fading. Their presence or absence will have no impact on whether the puppy fades to blue or cafe. Small marks may shrink a bit as the puppy grows, blending in with the surrounding hair & becoming almost unnoticeable. I think the big chest mark and the stripe on top of the nose will always be visible, though.
Browns generally fade to at least some degree, even without a cafe parent. I think it's unlikely a brown out of a cafe and a cream will hold an espresso bean dark color.

Have you run these questions past the breeder? They should be able to tell you more about the genetics of the parents. It's kind of a red flag if they can't or won't. 

Also, since you are buying this puppy sight unseen, it's important to work with a breeder who can evaluate temperament and suggest a pup that fits well into your household. The simple assurance that "we breed for temperament" isn't really enough, because people have very different needs. Someone who hunts or does agility competition appreciates a bold, energetic, curious dog with a lot of drive. For someone like me a quiet timid dog is fine; the real deal breaker would be high prey drive, as I don't want to come home to a dead cat. When I got my boy Galen I chose him over the prettier puppy because I liked his temperament better.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!
How did you find this breeder and are you already financially committed?
Based solely on your post, it doesn't sound like you and the breeder have had many verbal conversations and communications seem incomplete. 
It's never recommended to choose based on color because most poodle colors do change.
How does their contract and guarantee read?
Are they properly health testing the breeding dogs per the Poodle Club of America recommendations? 
There are known issues that the breeding pair should be tested for before breeding. 
Were you not able to find a conscientious breeder nearer to you, so you could meet first? 
This is a lifelong commitment with another living being you're planning. 
If you're not committed and would like breeder recommendations, let us know what part of the country you're in and we can help.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

Piling on what @cowpony said...color is just color. Temperament is what you live with, relate to, and deal with (if you get the wrong temperament for your lifestyle) for either the life of the dog or for only as long as you can stand to live with it.

I'm new to the world of Poodle ownership. I've owned, trained, shown and bred Siberian Huskies for 40+ years and I do NOT let potential puppy buyers choose their own puppy. I do take into consideration what they say they want, and spend a lot of time figuring out which puppy best fits the lifestyle of which prospective new owner. Through the years I've been very fortunate to have great puppy owners, and have chosen to not sell to people at times because I didn't think that a Siberian was the right breed for their lives and expectations.

Puppies are all wonderful, adorable, and fun to have around. And they're puppies for a very short period of time. It's sadly common for people to give up that puppy they wanted and loved when it becomes an adolescent. That happens because they didn't pay attention to temperament and what the adult would behave like when they chose the puppy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You’ve had very good advice. Also make sure the breeder you choose tests the parents for genetic diseases known to the breed. You might think it’s more expensive to buy from an ethical, reputable and careful breeder, but it’s not. Down the line, you’ll save money because the puppy you will get will have a sound temperament and less chances of developing health problems.


----------



## PeachYogurt (2 mo ago)

Thanks all.

This will be my first dog ever. I was thinking of adopting a puppy or dog at an adoption center but my sister offered to buy me a poodle. I have been doing countless hours of research on standards and puppies in general, including the temperament of standard poodles. I never considered that even within the temperament of standards there could be so much variation. 

You're right, I haven't spoke with the breeder as my sister was doing all of that. She has experience with searching and and talking with breeds as she went through it for months for for a poodle toy that she previously had. We looked close but a lot of the breeders were questionable in the price range she was looking in. Im in Georgia and was ok with traveling four hours in each directions to find someone but didn't find any. So she started searching out further and decided to use a pet transport company to transport her.

I will get the information from for the breeder and reach out to them. Should besides temperament should there be other questions I ask to determine if this person has red flags?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

A good breeder won't sell a puppy as a gift. They will want to work directly with the person that will be the ones living with the puppy after the purchase.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I'm also in Georgia so I may be able to help! I spent a year researching breeders before committing to my puppy. What general area of GA are you located in? What traits are most important to you in a puppy? What lifestyle will your puppy have (a companion, a sporting dog, rural dog, city dog, etc)?

For me, health and temperament were the driving factors for my choice. I chose a puppy that was not my preferred color in order to have a healthy puppy with the temperament I wanted.

RoseNPoos has a helpful post on searching for breeders: 🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


I will ask you to consider your budget. You don't have to post your price range for a puppy, but Poodles are comparatively expensive dogs to own. They require not only quality food (which Standard Poodles eat a good amount of, especially while growing) and vet visits but also frequent grooming. In my area of Georgia, groomers charge $100+ to groom a Standard Poodle. Some grooming you will have to do yourself: frequent brushing and nail trims. You can curb some of that cost by learning to groom yourself. If you groom at home, quality equipment is costly. From my research, $2500-$3,000 is the price to expect to pay for a puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

What @TeamHellhound said. That the breeder is only dealing with the person giving the gift, not the recipient, is a HUGE red flag. 

Like @JasMom I live in Georgia, too, just north of Atlanta. If I can help you, say the word.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

@PeachYogurt I hope in our desire to be helpful we aren't overwhelming you. The board in general tends to be wildly enthusiastic about puppies. Our intensity can be a bit startling when you unexpectedly find yourself the focus. That being said, many of the best breeders don't have much of an internet presence. Getting an introduction from someone like Sandy Topknot can be invaluable.

When I was looking for my first poodle more than a decade ago the person who was the moderator of this board at the time provided me an introduction to a good breeder. I didn't get one of those puppies, but I did eventually buy from someone in that network.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As a first time dog owner, a standard poodle can be pretty ambitious .

More than a couple of members have remarked on the similarities between poodles and human toddlers .

A few tips:

Use the Search box for "land shark" and "jumping".

They are smart, very smart, but don't mistake that as necessarily being the same as "easy to train". Smart for poodles means they THINK.

Poodles are smart, savvy, sensitive, and selfish. They observe, reason, consider and conclude, with more than a bit of "What's in it for me?". They aren't a separate part of your life, they're smack in the middle of it and thrive with that. It's hard to make clear just how "not alone" you'll be with a poodle in your life, not in an unhealthy way for either of you, but because that's what you both sign up for.

_"Poodles are Labs with a college education. My Poodle will do anything your Labrador will do. After a day of retrieving in the field, your Lab wants to curl up and snore in front of the fire. My Poodle wants to be a fourth at bridge and tell naughty stories."
Anne Rogers Clark, the famous handler, all breed judge and Poodle breeder.

Furness 1891
The American Book of the Dog (1891)

"....He is also, in my opinion, more susceptible of education than any other member of his race, seeming to have an innate love for tricks, and needing only to understand what you wish to do it immediately, and then enjoy the fun of it as much as you do.

"Yet, notwithstanding his wonderful intelligence, the greatest patience is required in teaching each new trick. Remember that he is even more anxious to understand you than you are to make him comprehend what you wish, and that a word of encouragement or a friendly pat on the head goes ten times as far as a scolding or a blow. At the same time, bear in mind that the greatest firmness is required, for if a dog for a moment suspects that your whole heart and soul are not in the matter, he at once thinks it must be of small consequence and loses all interest in it forthwith.

"Make him think you are both doing something for mutual amusement, and he will respond and do everything in his power to follow out your wishes, provided he is already firmly attached to you; and in this lies the secret of success or failure in all training; for as he cannot understand your language, he must know by heart all your gestures and intonations...."_

Poodles believe in equal rights 

This is tips list I keep for folks who are researching for quality, conscientious breeders. The investment pays for itself in a lifetime.
It can be helpful as a reminder even if you've recently gone thru this and especially if this is new to you or has been some years. Things have changed. Many breeders-for-profit have learned the language of quality breeders but don't put in the investment of time and money to back up their claims,

You can also read information directly from one of our members who is a very well-respected breeder here.

A quality breeder isn't location dependent. Their characteristics are the same everywhere.


*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.*
What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that quality, conscientious breeders are _always _breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions but are flawless to us .
Outside of covid, these breeders will almost always welcome, even encourage, home visits to see the puppies and dam in person and see how they live.

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from.*
For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US and Canada. A bottom-line difference is between those who are breeding primarily for profit and those who are breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breeding's are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews*,
a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance.*
Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

*The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet".*
Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pup's life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

_I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks._


*Doing the PCA recommended health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. *The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. The recommended testing by The Poodle Club of America is a mix of physical exams and, for each variety, there are also recommended DNA tests.*

The OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) registers testing from other countries as well as from the US.

There are additional poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions.
Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.

CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


Toy Poodle recommended testing from the PCA with results listed on OFA

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
Miniature Poodle (just in case you expand your choices)

*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚
*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines.

The PRA test is a DNA test. The others are physical exams done by a qualified vet.
The DNA panels are nice and have helpful info but should not be accepted as the only health testing.

Standard Poodle

*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Health Elective* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
Basic Cardiac Exam ➚
The PCA Foundation recommends all three electives for Standard Poodles and also strongly recommends the following DNA tests from an OFA listed lab to easily avoid breeding two mutation carriers to each other and producing affected puppies: DNA Test for Neonatal Encephalopathy with Seizures (NEwS) and DNA Test for vonWillebrand’s Disease (vWD)


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy*
doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety recommended by the Poodle Club of America. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed*.
If they rule out coverage for health conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?
For example, some breeders require that a specific food be bought and fed, often thru them, or the health warranty is curtailed or voided entirely.

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times*
and that wait can be a year or more due to infrequent breeding - quality, not quantity. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts*, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences* are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. *Most poodle colors fade.

Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend* in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. 

*Be prepared to travel* outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are*
those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience". A breeder using marketing terms like teacup, royal, giant don't really know poodles in relation to the breed standard. Pricing differently for size or color is also marketing.

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights
(*breeding rights which allow the next generation of pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission. A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*When looking at online sites, it's not just what you see, it's often what you don't see that's most important.*
Is the dam (and sire) also listed on the site, with full registry name and OFA testing?

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.*
That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of ___ (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
_Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


To start a search for a breeder, use the official Poodle Clubs first. PF has a lot of resources to view also, and individual recommendations will be made too. Compare those to the information above for a good shot at a quality, conscientious breeder and a happy, healthy poodle.

-----

A note on "Champion bloodlines" or variations of...

The phrase "Championship _lines_" is nearly meaningless unless, as Phaz23 points out, the dam and sire are the champions, and their dams and sires...

"Championship" counts in the conformation ring, to prove that each generation is meeting the breed standard. It's not a given, an inherent trait that gets passed down.

----

A quality conscientious breeder doesn't have to be a PCA member to follow the Code of Ethics. I believe that every breeder should.
Code of Ethics - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## PeachYogurt (2 mo ago)

Thank you again I didn't realize how extensive and important its is to do a through research of everything including genetics and what goes in to a quality breeders. My sister ended up already purchasing the dog so she'll be on her way soon. I'm now hoping to have a dog that is the luck of the draw, especially with temperament; with all of the information you all have provided me I would do things differently. 

Jasmom and Sandytopknot I will definitely reach out to you should I decide to search again for a second dog , I'm Far East of Atlanta.

Cowpony, No I appreciate all the info. I missed the mark, but I can provide the resources to others and and for when I decide to purchase another dog myself.

Is there anything you can do work on a puppy's temperament if desired? Or is that just their genetic make up? I don't even care about the dog's colour any more, you guys have got me concerned about its temperament lol.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I think many of us have been in a position where we acquired a dog from maybe a less than ideal scenario. I did. Almost 11 years ago we brought home an Alaskan Malamute puppy. We heard about her from a friend who knew a "breeder" with a leftover puppy they desperately needed a home for. We met the puppy and then couldn't leave her. The breeder had tossed her outside and would feed her when they remembered. Aster was an extreme example, but I was turned off of puppies after that.

Early socialization is key for any puppy, which my Malamute did not get, regardless of what breeder it came from. You will want to begin as soon as your puppy arrives home. Check the Pandemic Puppy thread that is stickied at the top of this forum. It has a lot of useful resources. If you have questions, please ask!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Temperament is a mixture of genes and socialization. I recommend Ian Dunbar's book, Before and After You Get Your Puppy. You can get it split into two free downloads from his website, or you can mail order it in hardcopy from his web site or a bookseller. He goes into a lot of detail about developmental stages and things you should be doing from the day your puppy arrives into your house. He does have a tendency to intimidate people (Oh, no, how am I going to introduce my puppy to 100 people; I don't even _know_ 100 people?!) However, it really does make a difference if you can follow his advice as much as possible. 

If you haven't already, you should make an appointment for him to get a vet checkup the day after you get him home. There is a shortage of veterinarians right now, so you might need to call around to find one taking new patients. 

You should also call around to get him into puppy kindergarten. There are disagreements as to when you should enroll the puppy. Veterinarians prefer that you wait until after 12 weeks, when the puppy's vaccinations have started to take hold. Animal behaviorists prefer to get the puppy in younger, as the socialization window starts closing at around 12 weeks. It's a matter of weighing risks. In many localities dogs are at higher risk of euthanasia due to behavioral problems than death by infectious disease. In such areas anything that can be done to reduce behavioral problems, including early socialization, helps reduce the premature death rate.

You should also look into getting a good groomer. It's important for a poodle puppy to be exposed to grooming from the start. A good breeder will have shaved the puppy's face, feet, and sanitary areas several times before the puppy goes off the the new home. My current guys both got their first baths with me on the day they got home, as both of them had gotten themselves messy while being transported. That week they each got several more baths in the kitchen sink due to further puppy messes. I started taking them into a professional groomer at 12 weeks. At that age the experience of being in a shop is more important than the perfection of the trim. Get a recommendation for a shop that is used to working with long haired breeds and knows how to make it a good experience for a young puppy. Avoid the high volume assembly line shops with inexperienced groomers, like what you'd find at some of the big box chain pet stores. Good groomers are busy and often book out several weeks in advance, so start calling around now.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

PeachYogurt said:


> Thank you again I didn't realize how extensive and important its is to do a through research of everything including genetics and what goes in to a quality breeders. My sister ended up already purchasing the dog so she'll be on her way soon. I'm now hoping to have a dog that is the luck of the draw, especially with temperament; with all of the information you all have provided me I would do things differently.
> 
> Jasmom and Sandytopknot I will definitely reach out to you should I decide to search again for a second dog , I'm Far East of Atlanta.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new family member! Which one are you getting? Honestly, MOST people who get puppies go with the one that is the cutest to them. MOST of those puppies work out just fine with their families.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congratulations on your new best friend!

I don't know your work/school/other obligations but it's so very important to not leave the pup alone, crated or in an expen and especially not free to roam, for more than a few hours, and then, only if absolutely unavoidable. This is for their comfort, physical and emotional, their safety, and your chance to build the bond of trust.

Puppy will have just lost everything known and loved for their whole life and it will be up to you to fill that space. As cowpony and JasMom noted, the best socialization window is these early weeks. Puppy hasn't really learned to fear things yet, and doesn't have enough experience to have developed opinions.

Socialization is about helping them learn to live in the human world, so exposure to humans and the sights and sounds of human life is key. This is easier to accomplish than you might think by just getting out and about. There's a lot of dog-friendly shopping possible, just keep Puppy off the ground.

Cowpony also mentioned the vet, the grooming, and some early classes (these are for both of you) - this is extremely important. The vet is necessary, even if the breeder sends pup with a recent vet check. Puppies can be exposed to various unpleasant or downright scary things, health wise, so do that within 2-3 days of arrival. Often, that's in a breeder's contract. 

JasMom also mentioned the Puppy Primer, compiled by Liz, and it's really helpful so take advantage! Some of the sadder posts I've seen are when a member has joined to get help and says "No one told me that...".

Starla rightly and kindly points out that the most likely outcome is that everything will be fine .

I have two boys that came from a less than stellar background, but I knew this and have been prepared for come-what-may. Truth is that no one can predict what might happen, so just go into to this new chapter with open heart. PF has your back .


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Highly recommend getting pet health insurance at least for the first two years. Unforeseen can be $$$ and insurance can be a literal lifesaver.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

@PeachYogurt I apologize if I was too direct and blunt. You have gotten some really good advice here, and as @JasMom said, many of us - myself included! - got our first dog from an other-than-responsible breeder. It is from the desire to help others do better than I did that I replied, too quickly and with not as much info as I could have offered.

Chances are your puppy will be a delightful and fun addition to your life. Your sister is very generous in gifting you something you clearly want and will give a good home to. Can't wait to see pictures and hear of your adventures together.

The "100 people in the first 100 days" is so important to helping your puppy be a good and well-adjusted citizen. Count 100 days from the date of birth, so you have a hard target to aim for. Find out, as well as you can, how many people your puppy met before coming into your life. If you can't find out that information, start with 10. If the puppies have been to the vet for well-puppy exams and first shots, that's a pretty good estimate. If your puppy is 8 weeks old when you get it, that's 56 of your first 100 days. That means if the puppy only met 10 people, you need to get 90 people in the next 44 days. That sounds like a lot, and it's not at all - it's fewer than 3 people per day for 44 days. If you and your puppy go out to the park, even if you just sit on a bench, you'll interact with WAY more than 3 people because no one can resist a puppy. Take yummy treats and ask people to give them to your puppy so it learns that new people are good.

Keep a list of how many people your puppy interacts with each day so you can easily stay on track. It doesn't have to be a big, long, interactive visit to count - when I do it, I go for walks in the park, go shopping in places like PetSmart, Lowe's, etc. and take the puppy with me. Some days you'll just get a handful of people, some days you may have to be more like a traffic cop, managing how many people can meet your puppy at once.  In meeting people, your puppy will also be exposed to loud clangy noises, bicycles, people with all kinds of looks and smells, vehicles, etc. By counting the people you expose her to, you're ensuring a steady flow of other new experiences, too. 

How old is the litter now, and when will you get your puppy? Depending on where you are in eastern GA, you might not be too far from the Savannah River Upland Poodle Club, a group of people who love the breed and like to see them do the job they were designed for - retrieving. If you're on Facebook, the club has a page. I'm a member and know you'd be welcome to be one too, if you'd like. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

@PeachYogurt thoughts from here if you don't mind. When you take your new puppy to stores that welcome pets, bring along a big thick towel to put in the baby seat of the cart, and ride your pup around that way. This avoids possible exposure to illnesses that walking on the floor can allow. Plus, it keeps the baby seat comfy and protects it from direct puppy contact, which parents of human babies may prefer to avoid.

If puppy is too large for a big towel in the baby seat section, put the towel down in the cart itself and the pup on that. Again, cleanliness for pup and others, and definitely safety and comfort for puppy's paws.

Be careful about letting puppy directly meet strange dogs whose vaccination status is unknown. If friends or family have vaccinated, gentle dogs, puppy can meet them for carefully chaperoned visits. Except for puppy kindergarden, where a good organization will make sure pups are well matched and have first vaccinations. Dr. Dunbar explains all this so well 😊. Culture Clash is another excellent book. Have fun!


----------

